# I find night riding alone sorta terrifying



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I went night riding alone in the woods for only the second time this past Halloween wkend and I was kinda creeped out. Adding to my paranoia was the fact that i forgot my backup torch. Everything seemed very gray and the forest seemed to be suffocating. 

Riding thru the woods I sorta get the feeling that Im in a nightmare as Im hearing branches break and animals walk thru the leaves. Hearing things behind me only makes me want to pedal faster which adds to the sense that Im being chased. 

Being Halloween, I figured I was gonna roll up on some Blair witch isht or Jason with his machete. 

Also, I saw several sets of eyes and I almost ran over a bunny and a possum. Seeing some eyes off in your periphery will make you want to peddle faster!

Anybody else got any stories where you almost bugged out on a night ride?


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

No, I mostly ride alone at night. I bring 3 lights plus 1 spare battery.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I have the opposite experience riding alone at night. There's something fun to me about riding at night in general and riding alone at night adds something to it. I've been out a few times where I'll hear noises but I guess it helps that the area I live in doesn't have many creatures that are a legitimate threat. 

I've had two rides at night alone so far this season and both have been awesome. It just kinda seems to put me in a good mood and I feel like I'm getting a bonus ride in since I normally couldn't get a ride in after the trails close.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I like it as long as Im not back in the NW. I grew up there and been lost in the woods hundreds of miles from nowhere and 15 miles from the car on bikes... And that was day so yeah night in hte woods alone creeps me out BIG TIME... Now in Socal no biggie turn and burn all night alone but Ill share the fear of the confines of the forest at night...

Too many canadian grey wolves, bears, etc and last time i checked without a gun I fall into the soft and chewy category of the food chain!!!!!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Haven't rode solo for five months due to been creeped out from to many Canadian close call bear encounters.Couple other local riders were cornered for thirty minutes by a two hundred pound male cougar.There OK.Cant emagine having to watch out for rattlers even though there probably not out at night trying to absorb heat?I'm amaized we haven't heard of any close calls or even bites with all the riders out there in those sircumstances.:eekster:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I enjoy solo rides at night the most. Then again I almost always ride solo anyway. 

Several years ago I was riding in a 24hr race with a team of apparently heavy sleepers. Had to ride 2 laps in a row as my relief teammate wouldn't get up at 2:00 am. Halfway through that second lap was a long grinder of a climb. In an exhausted, sleep deprived, over caffeinated state, my mind was absolutely sure there were all kinds of creatures and things lining the trail. Pretty spooky to be sure but one of the fun things about night rides is the "mystery".


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

In the NW ie panhandle of Idaho Montana there is things that make noises and WILL eat you lOL... Grangeville mans dog was eaten right in his area (bird dogs) and then they chased him 2 years ago, several other incidents are happening at a pretty alarming rate 

Been several incidents of them giving chase to humans in hte last few years and they are comfortable around the homes and yards now so kids and dogs have to be watched carefully up north. Population explosion due to the elk herds and plentiful food there...


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Rode at night for the first time two weeks ago and had a blast. The local sorba group was riding in the area, too. One of the sorba guys jumped out from behind a tree and tried to scare me. Although I was startled, I quickly recognized the bike jersey he was wearing, so it was more funny than scary. Wish I was younger, so I could keep up with those guys.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I ride at night alone in the Pac. NW forest and yes it can be creepy at times. This summer there were black bear all over the place, I took my wife up early last year and she was greeted by a small Cougar and won't go back up there (that was in the day), have seen a lynx back in like 1998.... but mostly it's just deer staring back at you. The best thing, IMO, it to ensure you have a helmet light so you can look anywhere you want. Just having a fixed bar light don't cut it IMO.

Oh, and one of the bike shop owners has this story about a large Cougar jumping out of a tree when a group of them stopped and turned most of their lights off.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Next Halloween I was thinking of putting some Blair witch sticks out in the remote parts of the local trail for ishts and giggles........Seeing those would surely bug me out!


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

I was riding tonight through a section where the leaves were flipping and flying in the air behind me. My imagination took over and I KNEW something was chasing me:eekster: ....I must have done 30mph on the way out of the canyon....!

Mikey


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

headphones playing black sabbath will cure your anxiety. i love night riding.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

mikeyonthemadone said:


> I was riding tonight through a section where the leaves were flipping and flying in the air behind me. My imagination took over and I KNEW something was chasing me:eekster: ....I must have done 30mph on the way out of the canyon....!
> 
> Mikey


LMFAO!!!!

Yep I know that one from when I was a kid... Goose bumps set it and its dont turn just burn time....


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I haven't tried it yet, but I can only imagine what it will be like when I do. I still have to get a light so I haven't even been yet. There are no animals where I ride that would be a significant threat other than deer. There have been sightings of black panthers, although the state fish and game department says they don't exist. We do have coyotes, but they are very small..say about 50 or 60 lbs at the most. 

It would be nice to have a partner, but I don't think I will have that luxury because I don't have any friends that ride (yet). I also prefer to ride alone anyway for several reasons. 

There are parts on the trail that I frequent that are dark in the daytime, so I don't even want to think about riding at night down there with no moon out.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Watch out for this guy


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I love night riding on my own nice and peaceful got the entire world to yourself out on the trails, it used to really freak me out 7years back strangely at times, going 3miles felt like it was a huge undertaking, these days riding out 15miles and back from base doesn't phase me at all.

I once rode some sea paths at night, nearly went off a few cliff faces that was a scarey night


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Turveyd said:


> I love night riding on my own nice and peaceful got the entire world to yourself out on the trails, it used to really freak me out 7years back strangely at times, going 3miles felt like it was a huge undertaking, these days riding out 15miles and back from base doesn't phase me at all.
> 
> I once rode some sea paths at night, nearly went off a few cliff faces that was a scarey night


Yeah I dont have issues really in socal its the NW that I have issues... Sea cliffs could be bad :eekster:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

newnan3 said:


> Watch out for this guy


That might freak me out if it werent my dad! LOL


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Yeah I dont have issues really in socal its the NW that I have issues... Sea cliffs could be bad :eekster:


Yeah on my new unused HT with 160mm brakes and badly faced on the rear so barely working ( normally 203's and FS ), it was almost suicidal, I'd walk the other direction and it was quite nice the other direction was just crazy!!

Gave up and walked to a road.

Do something stupid every day is my moto.


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

Newnan3, that's the best laugh I've had in a few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

Just got my first light set and plan on going out for the night ride maiden voyage this weekend. I shouldn't have opened this thread, my mind is already messing with me...


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would recommend staying away from wells and the little girls that live in them......


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

newnan3 said:


> I would recommend staying away from wells and the little girls that live in them......


Agreed.

Judging by all the grease in that knappy head of hers, no tire will save you from a gauranteed slip slide affair.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Im not really fazed by animals unless its a bear.........Ill choke a mtn lion out  

Im more weirded out by paranormal type isht or those freaks from "The Hills have Eyes"
Seeing somebody just standing out there looking off into the woods and not moving would bug me out too. 

The wooded areas in GA can get pretty thick and thats only intensified by the darkness. I think thats the main part of the creepy. If I was out in the desert somewhere I wouldnt be bothered.

Overall I think that my fear triggers flight mode and I pedal like a Beast. I may have to self-induce terror more often......

Edit: I guess the Hills have Eyes freaks were in the desert so the SW people do have something to worry about:devil:


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

90% of my riding is alone in the dark/ with lights - about half and half pre sun-up and after sun-down. With a full time job and full time family life, if I want to ride I have to do it during off-hours. I ride 2 - 3 times/ week with lights. 

It freaked me out a lot at first and my mind played tricks on me on every ride. Mountain lions have been sighted where I ride, but there are so many sources of food (deer, turkeys, rabbits, birds) that I doubt they would mess with a 215 lb, 6' 4" guy with high power LEDs blazing. 

Now that night riding is the norm for me, I don't think about it. I enjoy seeing the deer along the side of the trail, and I imagine myself riding during the day instead of focusing on my small pocket of visibility. 

Lights and night riding have brought the passion of mountain biking back to me after the demands of life made traditional daytime riding an impossibility.


----------



## my51isfast (Sep 16, 2008)

I do a lot of off-road trail riding this time of year. Living in the midwest (Minneapolis area) you can see a lot of animals. My favorite local trail actually borders the MN Zoo and when it gets dark you can always hear some interesting sounds...especially when further into the trail as that part of the trail actually follows the the security fence. I just hope some sort of large predator doesn't escape.


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Isleblue65
Lights and night riding have brought the passion of mountain biking back to me after the demands of life made traditional daytime riding an impossibility.[/QUOTE]

I've also rediscoverd the youthful fun of night riding. With a young toddler, night time is prime time for the near future.

Bike lights have come a long way , as back in the day (late 80's/early 90's) the only time you got spooked is when you stopped. because So Did, the Union generator light...... Then a flick of the Bic, a couple of coughs later, back enjoying the trails.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Early Dynamo's which would slow the bike down hugely and wear a strip into the side of your tire and slip it the tyre for wet.



Good times


----------



## AZ_Wook (Feb 14, 2010)

Do a fair amount of night riding on the trails here in the Phoenix area. Javelinas, owls, rattlers and tarantulas are my friends. The desert comes alive at night!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

AZ_Wook said:


> Do a fair amount of night riding on the trails here in the Phoenix area. Javelinas, owls, rattlers and tarantulas are my friends. The desert comes alive at night!


Watch out for the Chupacabras!


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Been riding couple of times a week solo for years. Seen everything. Bobcat, skunk, coyote packs, fox, deer. Never seen a mountain lion but would love to. The freakiest thing that ever happened was one time climbing the backbone trail in Sycamore canyon (point Mugu). It was dusk and just about time to turn the lights on when I came around a switchback and just about ran over a sleeping bobcat. I stopped and the cat ran up the trail about 60 feet and just stood there staring at me. Incredible animal. Heavily muscled, weighing at least 70 pounds. We just stood there staring at each other. He was simply not going to move. I wasn't going back down either so I decided to start pedaling toward him. When I got moving he leaped up the cliff along side the trail and took off. Must have been a 5-6 foot vertical jump. Very impressive. Don't see as many animals of late since I put a cow bell on the bike. Not too easy to sneak up on anything with that bell noise.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

il2mb said:


> Been riding couple of times a week solo for years. Seen everything. Bobcat, skunk, coyote packs, fox, deer. Never seen a mountain lion but would love to......... Don't see as many animals of late since I put a cow bell on the bike. Not too easy to sneak up on anything with that bell noise.


Where I live Bobcat are rare but yes I came across one last year. As soon as he saw my lights he was off into the woods.....Now about that Cow bell....Really? I could see if you have Grizzlies around but that would have to be annoying as hell. I think if I had Grizzlies in my area I'd have to go high-tech and hook up an MP3 player with some small powered speakers on the bars and crank out some "Back in Black". It would still be annoying but at least it would have a beat.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Night in the woods doesn't bother me as I do 90% of K9 SAR missions at night. There is a difference between walking, carrying a big 5D cell mag light and riding 8 - 15 mph with a handle bar light down spooky trails. What was that figure I just saw? :eekster: I do get the willies now and then when I illuminate something I don't recognize. Maybe it's time for a helmet light as well, so I can get a second look!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I never used to think much about it until I read this after inadvertently doing a night hike in the same area.


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

il2mb said:


> We just stood there staring at each other. He was simply not going to move. I wasn't going back down either so I decided to start pedaling toward him.


 Brilliant idea man.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

I ride alone at night and even though it can be freaky, I find it is almost 100% mental, no real rational fear out there (at least in my neck of the country). If you focus on the tranquility, it is very relaxing. Plus, I figure I am the freaky thing out there and others should be afraid, very afraid


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Adds to the fun of night riding


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Shark said:


> Adds to the fun of night riding


Says the guy with the top-of-the-food-chain screen name...


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

random walk said:


> I never used to think much about it until I read this after inadvertently doing a night hike in the same area.


The story of the guy attacked and killed while fixing his chain hit a nerve tonight when I was on my night ride.

The normal group of 5 or 6 riders didn't show up at the meeting spot at 6 tonight. It was me alone and I wasn't about to let my riding hall pass go to waste.

This was the first Thursday where the ride started out dark -- really dark as the time fell back last weekend. It was also the first time that temps were in the 40s. After a few miles through mildly hilly singletrack in the forest I headed up the normal route - a long climb up the side of a canyon with a creek to my left down in a steep ravine and a steep up slope to my right, heavily overgrown with oak, manzanita and brush.

About half way up, I heard a clicking noise starting rhythmically with each power stroke from my right side. Branches off to my left cracked as something down in the ravine moved, on alert as I passed by up above it. I turned my head down and left trying to see if I could land my Magicshine beam on whatever was down there, but was interrupted by a 'snap' from my drivetrain, legs spinning fast without chain tension until I unclipped and stepped down. Damned chain had broken.

I cursed the timing of it as I had just heard whatever large mammal was cracking branches in the darkness and heavy underbrush below me in the ravine. I scanned the landscape around me in all directions as far as my helmet light could penetrate the darkness, and moved the beam left and right into the ravine, only finding that shadows were playing tricks on my mind.

Of course I recalled the story I had just read this morning on this thread about the guy fixing his chain who was killed by a mountain lion, and I carefully considered my options. I could get out of there quickly, throw my broken chain in my Camelbak and coast down as far as I could go, and then walk out or fix the chain somewhere down the trail, or I could try to fix it here while standing up with my back to my bike. I decided that a 5 minute descent into a heavily tree canopied creek bed crossing where I would have to then walk the bike up the other side of the canyon didn't sound that great.

I pulled out my multi-tool, picked the broken and mangled chain up off of the ground and started removing pins and the broken link. Something in the brush on the hillside up above me moved. Or was it my mind playing tricks on me? I still don't know. The hair on the back of my neck stood up and I got chills that cut through my clothes like they weren't even there. My fingers weren't working very well. I fumbled and dropped the multi-tool which smacked a rock with a sharp clank as the steel hex wrenches contacted the granite. I scanned my surroundings again before leaning down to pick up the tool. I kept working on my chain. The pin wouldn't push all the way through both links. Cheap chain tool. The outer link was bent outward instead of fitting over the pin. After a few minutes with no success I decided to ride down with it the way it was.

I flipped my leg over the bike and coasted down. When I got to the creek crossing at the bottom and pedaled to get up the embankment at the other side, my chain jambed into my rear derraileur as the unsupported outer link from the poor repair up the hill pulled away from the pin under pedaling tension. I cursed the darkness again as I jumped off of my bike, scanned 360 degrees into the darkness with my helmet light and squatted down to see what quick fix I could do to get out of there fast.

I bent the loose link in and out until it snapped in half, with one side of the link still attached to a pin and the other side gone. I'd have to pedal gently so as not to bend or break the thin, broken scrap of metal that was holding my chain together and felt at the moment like it was my lifeline out of there. I'd also have to walk up any hills in order to get out of there and back to my car on my bike instead of pushing it. The power indicators on my lights were still green, so I was good there. I pedaled steadily and smoothly, hiked the hills and slowly made my way out of the woods and back into civilization.

Funny how you do something over and over and you feel completely comfortable with it. Then you see a movie like Blair Witch Project, or read a story about someone being hunted down and killed by a wild animal and your mind gets the best of you against all rationality.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Where I live Bobcat are rare but yes I came across one last year. As soon as he saw my lights he was off into the woods.....Now about that Cow bell....Really? I could see if you have Grizzlies around but that would have to be annoying as hell. I think if I had Grizzlies in my area I'd have to go high-tech and hook up an MP3 player with some small powered speakers on the bars and crank out some "Back in Black". It would still be annoying but at least it would have a beat.


Cow bell is for people not animals. A lot of hikers and horses around where I ride. I probably could take the bell off for night riding but I'm too lazy.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

gun>mtn lion


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

auto said:


> gun>mtn lion


Gun + Bike = Win


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I found it kind of terrifying when two German Shepherds chased me and my friend one dark night. We were getting towards the end of our ride and were already tired out, but boy can you come up with some spare energy when you need it. The two German Shepherds seemed to favor me and kept pace along side me for what seemed like forever. They were growling and snarling and making the sort of noises you would expect to hear before such creatures tear you to bits. I could see the big teeth of those beasts in the peripheral of my light and they were right along side of my leg. After a couple hundred yards or so they finally starting to lose ground on me and I pulled away. On any other day I could beat my buddy in a race without issue, but that night with the hounds of hell on our heels, my buddy managed to stay well ahead of me as if he where the Roadrunner in that silly cartoon. By the time we finished that ride we were spent big time and I don't know about my friend, but my heart was about to burst out of my chest it was beating so hard. Never had another night as scary as that one since though.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

The ticking of toenails as they chase you through the night is scary. I have only had it happen once and that was enough!


----------



## sherpa2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

I live in Massachusetts, not too far from Salem, MA and many old Indian burial grounds and camps. Most of the double track roads in our forests were carriage roads used to travel around Essex County and to and from Boston. During the colonization of this area many people died of disease, hangings, and murders. There are stories of mountain bikers, including myself in one particular forest having feelings of a presence hovering over our backs. One friend riding at night saw a faint figure about 20 yards up the trail, moments later it disappeared and said suddenly something “pushed him” off his bike. He tried screaming, but couldn’t vocalize anything for about a minute. He said, “I would rather be in a car crash than ever experience that again”. 

There are also stories of one particular carriage road near a local golf course where a ghostly image of a boy has appeared at night to hikers and riders. Accompanying the image is an human-like howl. 

Finally, and what I think is the most freighting is another story of a guy riding at night when suddenly his light goes out. He was riding next to a swamp and looked over his left shoulder where he had just been, to see red, green, and white flashing lights. He said he rode out so fast and did not dare to look back.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

sherpa2000 said:


> I. One friend riding at night saw a faint figure about 20 yards up the trail, moments later it disappeared and said suddenly something "pushed him" off his bike. He tried screaming, but couldn't vocalize anything for about a minute. He said, "I would rather be in a car crash than ever experience that again".
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, seeing an apparition, getting knocked off your bike and being unable to scream is pretty terrifying........


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Add zombies to the list..........Hopefully they dont climb well.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

hmmm......


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I hear that guys a beast on the climbs........


----------



## rootmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Absolutely. I ride out of my off grid, remote (relatively 20 miles from nearest civ) cabin and it scares the crap out of me every time I do it. Last weekend I crested a rise and had a bull moose staring at me in the dark ~20 feet. These mothers are dark, big, and their eyes don't glow in light. They look like creatures from another planet at night. Because I had lost all my momentum on the hill, I felt sort of helpless. 

I know it's not rational. It's only a little more dangerous than day riding, but there must be something deep in my brain stem that makes me afraid of the dark (or being eaten)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

Around me, they recommend wearing bells on your shoes/boots to alert the black bears you are approaching.

A friend who was hiking in Glacier National Park last summer passed along this joke to me about bear bells:

How do you tell black bear scat in the woods?
It has berries in it.

How do you tell Grizzly bear scat in the woods?
It has little bells in it.

Mark

Oh, and forget the gun idea if you're in Grizzly turf. You'll need a really big gun. I've read accounts of hunters emptying a 44 magnum revolver into one at close range and still having to run before the thing collapsed. And we only get those accounts from the hunters who survived


----------

